# Looking for F250 2010 Boss mount



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay I have a 2010 f250 that needs a Boss mount. Not having too much luck finding a used one.

So if you have one laying around and would like to unload it...let me know.

Thanks and may your storms be light.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not saying either one is a good deal, but here ya go.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/wan/d/boss-plow-mount-wiring/6377825939.html

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/2008-super-duty-boss-plow/6364229270.html


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

J-D 
Thank you for the post ! I appreciate your post.
You are correct neither is a good deal however they are there. 
I will continue you my search and do not mind driving anywhere within 3 hours.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Why not just buy it new? What's your time worth driving 6 hours round trip for something that is easily attainable from your dealer?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Why are they not good deals? 350 for a used mount? 750 with wiring? 
That sounds right in line with western products.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

New mount is 500, new control kit (wiring and controller) is 440. That's not enough of a savings to make it worth it at least to me.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> New mount is 500, new control kit (wiring and controller) is 440. That's not enough of a savings to make it worth it at least to me.


I see... That's less than western New. Those prices new are a no brainer, 
on a call.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> I see... That's less than western New. Those prices new are a no brainer,
> on a call.


Boss doesn't have the fancy module for headlights and mulitplex wiring. It's a simple relay harness system.

Also, Boss's wiring is universal for any vehicle. The only thing you have to change is headlight adapters, and on a select few, there's some kind of plug that has to be flipped.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Freshwater said:


> I see... That's less than western New. Those prices new are a no brainer,
> on a call.


10 4
I had just bought another truck and was wanting to set it up and thought if someone here had one laying around...like I have a 2003 Dodge 2500 one sitting and a western too.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Boss doesn't have the fancy module for headlights and mulitplex wiring. It's a simple relay harness system.
> 
> Also, Boss's wiring is universal for any vehicle. The only thing you have to change is headlight adapters, and on a select few, there's some kind of plug that has to be flipped.


Perhaps I will just buy a new one...maybe I can get a deal on install 

My daugher goes to school at Kent st. and a road trip over that was would be a nice trip to see her


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Perhaps I will just buy a new one...maybe I can get a deal on install
> 
> My daugher goes to school at Kent st. and a road trip over that was would be a nice trip to see her


08 and up SD is bolt on bracket.

If you come this way let me know when, lunch is on me.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I will do that...perhaps within the next couple weeks I will be going over to visit with her. How far are you from Kent ? I am guessing about 30 minutes or more ??

Thank you for the invite.

If you see or hear of a used mount soon let me know I would definitely make the trip.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> I will do that...perhaps within the next couple weeks I will be going over to visit with her. How far are you from Kent ? I am guessing about 30 minutes or more ??
> 
> Thank you for the invite.
> 
> If you see or hear of a used mount soon let me know I would definitely make the trip.


I am about 45 minutes from KSU. How do you normally come over, the turnpike to 71, then 76 to Kent or another way?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

80/90 to 8 to 59 or something like that ?  I just wing it at times I take the long way :hammerhead: but I always get there :weightlifter:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> 80/90 to 8 to 59 or something like that ?  I just wing it at times I take the long way :hammerhead: but I always get there :weightlifter:


Yep, that would get you there too. There's some good grub in Medina, and that wouldn't be far out of your way if you went 71 instead of Rt 8. Call or text me when you're thinking about coming over again. 3302017701


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well do... 

I enjoy seeing the area always have and always will...

Wind is kicking up around here....reminds me of a winter storm, wind is howling and if it were cold...it would be white outside.


----------

